# How much...



## DONTLOOKATME (Apr 5, 2013)

Does an ostrich go for?
Ideally would like prices for hatching eggs, juveniles, adults of either sex etc. 
Was having a discussion the other day and although won't be a realistic plan for a few years would be curious as to current prices.
Cheers! :2thumb:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

Ostrich For Sale for sale in Cambridgeshire, Eastern :: Birdtrader


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Once you buy the Ostrich you will then have to consider the price of the saddle so you can take him for a gallop down to Tesco's :mf_dribble:


----------



## DONTLOOKATME (Apr 5, 2013)

Please, once I have my ostrich I'll hardly have to pay for things.
I mean, who can refuse that cute little face *That could shatter their torso with a kick.*


----------



## projectalf (Mar 28, 2014)

You can get baby ostrich for around 150 quite easy and they don't require dwal till 8 month old


----------



## abaddon_1974 (Jan 7, 2010)

DWA Act says that you need a licence for an ostritch, I have not seen a mention of not needing one until it is 8 months old but I am happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah that's clearly not true.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

agreed , you'd need a DWA approved and in place BEFORE you got one.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

is it just ostritch or do emu rea etc need dwa too


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> is it just ostritch or do emu rea etc need dwa too


I expect Emu are on the list, but Rod Hull got away without one for years!


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Emu's are not on the DWA if anyone is looking for an emu I will have some ready in 4 weeks £200 each


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Jabba the mentor said:


> Emu's are not on the DWA if anyone is looking for an emu I will have some ready in 4 weeks £200 each


That's no comfort to Michael Parkinson.


----------

